# The Best Seat in a Superliner Coach



## LA Resident (Apr 28, 2011)

Airline blogs are filled with recommendations on the best place(s) to sit on a particular aircraft, usually based on leg room and ease of getting in/out of the plane.

As legroom issues are not a concern in a Superliner coach, I wonder if there is a consensus on the best place(s) to sit in terms of best view, least noise/commotion, and/or any other criteria judged relevant.

Any thoughts? (And those poor souls in the NE stuck with Amfleet coaches, maybe there are similar "best seats" as well in that fleet?)

AND: An a_priori mea culpa_to the_Traveler who I am sure would say the best seat on a Superliner coach or Amfleet car is any seat as long as it's inside the train! :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, odds are you're not going to have too much choice in the matter, since seats are assigned by the attendant. But I want to say seat numbers around 12-16 and 56-60 as they aren't too close to the top of the stair case, but they're also not right on the end. There are (IMHO) many fewer bad seats on the Superliners since there are a smaller amount of seats that are directly over the trucks (there's a one floor buffer plus a whole bunch of extra weight) that have a rougher ride.


----------



## Heading North (Apr 28, 2011)

If you get on at a terminal like Chicago, you may have a choice. I haven't done much Superliner coach but I've heard either immediately in front or behind the stairs (forget which) has more legroom. You may also like the end of the car for relative privacy if the door motion doesn't bother you. Personally I'll take any seat with a working legrest.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 28, 2011)

LA Resident said:


> AND: An a_priori mea culpa_to the_Traveler who I am sure would say the best seat on a Superliner coach or Amfleet car is any seat as long as it's inside the train! :lol:


Yes, I would!






On a Superliner, I find the best seats are just a few rows forward of the stairs (on the same side as the stairs) are the best. They are far enough from the end doors (so you don't get the car door opening and closing) and if on the same side as the stairs, you do not have the stairwell light shining all night.

On an Amfleet, I like seats near the center of the car - but not the very center, because it has no window! (At least the Amfleet I does not.)


----------



## TransitGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe it's row 15 on the un-refurbed Superliners that has the solitary power outlet? If so, and considering that other posters have identified row 15 as among the desirable places to be on the car, perhaps we should nominate row 15, stairwell side, as the best seat in the car?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

Most Superliners have been refurbished, and
Seat 15 would be in the back 1/2 of the car. The numbers rise from back to front of the car. (Seat 59 is forward of seat 12.)


----------



## railiner (Apr 29, 2011)

I believe Superliner coaches run in either direction. That being the case, I would prefer to be in the row immediately in front of the stairway.

I prefer the smoother, center-of-car ride, and like having the bulkhead rather than another seat behind me. Also, being in front rather than behind stairway gives a less obstructed view forward.


----------



## transit54 (Apr 29, 2011)

It's been quite some time since I've been in a Superliner coach. What's the status of power outlets on these? Is it becoming the rule or it still the exception? Was this done in the refurbishment of cars that the_traveler mentions?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

transit54 said:


> It's been quite some time since I've been in a Superliner coach. What's the status of power outlets on these? Is it becoming the rule or it still the exception? Was this done in the refurbishment of cars that the_traveler mentions?


I usually travel in sleepers, but in my walks thru coach recently, I have noticed more and more now have at seat power! So much so, I'd say you have like a 90-95% chance or better of getting one!



I'll be on the TE twice next week and will let you know what I find out!


----------



## VrmlBasic (Apr 29, 2011)

> I usually travel in sleepers, but in my walks thru coach recently, I have noticed more and more now have at seat power!


Do the outlets that you see when you venture out amongst us plebes actually work?  I've seen my share of outlets at coach that don't work. I've seen plenty that do, but I'm still operating under the assumption that just because the outlet is there, doesn't mean that it actually works.

The best place to be in any 2-level Amtrak car is the first level. More room, closer to the exit door, closer to the bathrooms, a huge luggage cubby/shelf just for the lower section. Less people, IMO a better vantage point (and if you want better than that, there's always the lounge/dining cars), and much less noise. Also, the swaying of the train is much less perceptible, and you could theoretically go the entire train ride without ever having to go up the very narrow and tortuous stairwell. (The dining car is up the stairs though, hence why it's only in theory)

In the lower level, shoot for the seats closest to the door, as they have a large space behind them so you can stow your dunnage more securely and recline without feeling guilty.

The lower level--the next best thing to a sleeper car spot.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

VrmlBasic said:


> > I usually travel in sleepers, but in my walks thru coach recently, I have noticed more and more now have at seat power!
> 
> 
> Do the outlets that you see when you venture out amongst us plebes actually work?


In my (few) times I've rode



coach



, every seat I've had the outlets always worked! Maybe I was lucky!


----------



## alang (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife and I like the "front seat." Yes, you have to put up with the door and a little more light at night but the extra leg room (plus room for your cooler, book bag, etc.) is worth it. The biggest drawback is that there is no pull down table as there is no seat in front (or someone reclining into you for that matter.) I am 6'4" and the extra leg room is worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Dan O (Apr 29, 2011)

alang said:


> My wife and I like the "front seat." Yes, you have to put up with the door and a little more light at night but the extra leg room (plus room for your cooler, book bag, etc.) is worth it. The biggest drawback is that there is no pull down table as there is no seat in front (or someone reclining into you for that matter.) I am 6'4" and the extra leg room is worth the sacrifice.


We had that seat on a trip from CHI to LAX. The legroom was great. Didn't need to put much stuff overhead at all as there was so much room at our feet. We hit a lot of Boy Scouts tho and they used the door quite a bit. The door is noisy and it takes quite a while to close. We had the seats behind the stairs on the way from LAX to CHI and they had a lot of legroom too but they didn't have the door noise. I didn't mind the extra commotion of people going up and down the stairs much.

Dan


----------



## railiner (Apr 30, 2011)

VrmlBasic said:


> > I usually travel in sleepers, but in my walks thru coach recently, I have noticed more and more now have at seat power!
> 
> 
> Do the outlets that you see when you venture out amongst us plebes actually work?  I've seen my share of outlets at coach that don't work. I've seen plenty that do, but I'm still operating under the assumption that just because the outlet is there, doesn't mean that it actually works.
> ...


I like the lower level too, it is 'semi-private', less pedestrian traffic, and there is an additional door (into the vestibule/restroom area) that insulates you from the outside. And being low, you feel less rolling motion, and are pretty well centered for less pitching motion.

On the downside, you hear more roadbed noise, as you don't have the benefit of another deck below you to muffle the sound. In addition, you don't get as good a view over low trackside obstacles, and the windows may get dirtier from what's kicked up from the ground.


----------



## TransitGeek (Apr 30, 2011)

Aren't lower level seats reserved for the mobility-impaired? My wife took the San Joaquins up to Redding (via Stockton) with her grandmother. Apparently the conductor almost made her move upstairs in order to keep the lower seats clear for people with mobility issues.

Granted, the San Joaquins don't run with Superliners- nor is there a "Reserved lower level seating" category, so it might be different.


----------



## alanh (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone can reserve them, but if there are mobility-impaired passengers that need the seats, the conductor or car attendant may ask you to move. (Yes, they should have booked one, but some people don't know.)


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2011)

TransitGeek said:


> Aren't lower level seats reserved for the mobility-impaired? My wife took the San Joaquins up to Redding (via Stockton) with her grandmother. Apparently the conductor almost made her move upstairs in order to keep the lower seats clear for people with mobility issues.


Amtrak blocks probably 1/2 to 2/3rds of the lower level seats from sale to the general public and holds them for those who call in with mobility issues. The rest of the seats are put on sale to the general public and anyone can buy them. If all the "reserved" seats don't sell, just like the H-room's that go unsold, those seats may then be put up for the general public to buy about 10 days from departure.

Now, as noted by AlanH, if you look able bodied you may get asked to move upstairs and trade with someone who does need a lower level seat but didn't book one. There also have been some attendants that will try to discourage anyone who doesn't look mobility impaired from sitting downstairs because they don't want to have to keep going down to check to see if they need to let that person get off at X stop.


----------



## VrmlBasic (Apr 30, 2011)

> Now, as noted by AlanH, if you look able bodied you may get asked to move upstairs and trade with someone who does need a lower level seat but didn't book one.


I almost had that happen to me, as the conductor (supposedly) told a person that there was a seat in our lower-level spot, when indeed it was full-up. The issue was relatively solved when a child was consolidated onto a parent's lap (the kid was spending virtually all the time there anyhow), which gave the newcomer a seat. However, the newcomer had a huge case of false entitlement, and tried to indirectly berate me for not relinquishing my seat. I suppose this is because I was the closest person to where the newcomer ended up sitting. The difference in age probably played a large role, but that would be an assumption based on stereotypes. However, I was also the only person in the whole of the lower car who had actually paid the upgrade charge to get that seat, which meant that I was going to adamantly hold my position until everyone else had yielded. I didn't pay for the lower coach to ride in the upper level coach after all. So I brought the issue to a head, and we had a train ride filled with animosity until I brought out my power strip, and after the "entitled" newcomer was able to charge a depleted cell phone via it, we had cordial relations.

I'd largely forgotten until the other thread about obnoxious passengers brought this back up in my mind.

Amtrak didn't bother me with anything about the lower level coach being reserved during the booking process, except to assess me a 70 dollar upgrade fee. My friend who rode with me, and booked after me, did not have to pay this upgrade fee. Some people have all the luck.


----------



## jdcnosse (May 1, 2011)

I tend to prefer the front half of the very last car. Least amount of traffic as you don't have people walking back to use the staircase, and you don't have people traveling through your car to get to the lounge or dining cars.


----------



## Meenie (May 1, 2011)

TransitGeek said:


> I believe it's row 15 on the un-refurbed Superliners that has the solitary power outlet? If so, and considering that other posters have identified row 15 as among the desirable places to be on the car, perhaps we should nominate row 15, stairwell side, as the best seat in the car?


When were the coach seats refurbished? I'll be riding from Charlottesville, VA to Lafayatte, Indiana soon, have those seats been refurbished? (Cardinal)


----------



## Ryan (May 1, 2011)

The Card hasn't operated with Superliner equipment in years.


----------



## blinkie (May 1, 2011)

Meenie said:


> TransitGeek said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it's row 15 on the un-refurbed Superliners that has the solitary power outlet? If so, and considering that other posters have identified row 15 as among the desirable places to be on the car, perhaps we should nominate row 15, stairwell side, as the best seat in the car?
> ...


The Cardinal doesn't have Superliners, I believe it just has the usual Amfleet coaches and one Viewliner. However it is my understanding that these all have power outlets.

That said, you can always have a non-working power outlet - even in a Superliner sleeper! In my case the clamps in the plug were completely worn out and i have to jerry rig my charger so it would work!


----------



## Meenie (May 1, 2011)

blinkie said:


> Meenie said:
> 
> 
> > When were the coach seats refurbished? I'll be riding from Charlottesville, VA to Lafayatte, Indiana soon, have those seats been refurbished? (Cardinal)
> ...


Oh  I wasn't worried about an outlet, I was wondering about the comfort of the seat 

Where do you store your carry-on bag?


----------



## keyman1202 (May 1, 2011)

So we are planning our first amtrak for oct...it will be SAN to PDX. About 30 hrs....if one does carryon only will we have to take luggage with us if we walk to upper level or diner car?

Are the outlets 110 or 12vdc?

Thanks


----------



## Meenie (May 1, 2011)

keyman1202 said:


> So we are planning our first amtrak for oct...it will be SAN to PDX. About 30 hrs....if one does carryon only will we have to take luggage with us if we walk to upper level or diner car?
> 
> Are the outlets 110 or 12vdc?
> 
> Thanks


No just put your valuables in your purse and take that.


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2011)

keyman1202 said:


> So we are planning our first amtrak for oct...it will be SAN to PDX. About 30 hrs....if one does carryon only will we have to take luggage with us if we walk to upper level or diner car?
> 
> Are the outlets 110 or 12vdc?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't leave a laptop sitting in coach, nor things like an Ipod. But otherwise your luggage should be safe.

And the outlets are all 110 AC.


----------

